# Stem mount for light



## jopela (May 8, 2008)

My handlebars are slightly tapered so the standard light mount that fits well on most round handlebars does not fit well on mine. Are there any decent inexpensive lights or mounting adapters that will allow for a stem mount? A google search revealed $200+ on my "MTB stem mount light" search and I don't want to spend quite that much.

I do a fair amount of night riding (at least I did on my old bike) and my only light requirement is that is projects a decent beam for lighting my path. I have a Cateye halogen now and it works great. The LED lights I have tried are good for other people seeing me but not that good for projecting a light beam to see where I am going.

Thanks


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

If you think a Cateye halogen is better than an LED light, then you obviously haven't tried a modern high output LED. The most cost effective way to get high output LED lighting on your bike is to use a hand held flashlight mounted to the bars with a "Twofish Lock-block".

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_66&products_id=273

The Lockblock mounts with velcro straps, so should work well on your bars.
The Fenix brand flashlights are high quality at a reasonable price. For longest run time I would recommend a model that uses two AA batteries, such as:

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_65&products_id=362

For a cheaper, but still good quality light, I would recommend a Romisen such as:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.9070

This Romisen has only one mode on/off. The Fenix L2D has several brightness levels plus a very attention grabbing strobe setting.
Either of these lights will provide several times the light output of a Cateye halogen.
For even more light there are other options in hand helds. I recently got this:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10452

It's a little ungainly, but it's light output rivals that of "bike lights" that cost several hundred dollars. One draw back of hand held lights, when compared to system lights with separate battery packs, is run time. The AA lights I recommended above should run at full power for 2-3 hours on a fresh set of batteries. if that is not enough, carry extra batteries!
Here is a photo of the Fenix L2D and Romisen RC-T5 mounted under the bars with Lockblocks
(plus a Bikeblock, https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_66&products_id=340 on the stem for the big boy).
I recently upgraded the Romisen mounting to a "hard" mount, utilizing an old handlebar mount from a Cateye halogen  and a military style "weaver rail" Flashlight holder, which I married together to produce a very solid, if not quite quick-release, mount.


----------



## Titus Maximus (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's some more photos (lot's of 'em!) of the TwoFish mounts and the Fenix L2D:

http://www.ruscelli.com/biking_fenix.htm


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

How well do the lights stay in the spot you set them up?


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Here is my next setup:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2145348&postcount=96


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Have you checked the Dinotte site?*

They are on sale for $99 for the next few days. I ordered one and plan to mount it on the bar clamp ( my bars also taper). If the O ring is too small for that I will find a larger O ring. Also, you could build-up the taper area with electrical tape so a regular clamp might fit.


----------

